# Sumador - restador de 4 bits con resgitros



## Gabriela Gene (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola!! a todos... el motivo de mi mensaje es para pedir ayuda con un circito
es un sumador restador de 4 bits, hice la simulacion pero esta no me hace nada ya tengo 2 semanas con el proyecto y no puedo... por favor ayudenme... no se que estoy haciendo mal, o que me falta. 

perdon creo que no se ve muy bien la imagen pero aqui esta el link...

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/7354/sumadorrestador.jpg


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola gabriela

Que teoría o procedimiento estás utilizando para hacer un sumador restador con el Circuito integrado 74LS194 ?

Ve este enlace, ahí dejé un circuito desarrollado con el Software LiveWire que puedes estudiar y analizar para desarrollar el tuyo en tu simulador. La imajen no es puy clara pero puedes bajar el LiveWire y con él abrir el diagrama.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-4bit-cada-numero-mostrar-display-12916/Lee el mensaje #18

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gabriela Gene (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola MrCarlos
pues muchas gracias por tomar tu tiempo en revisar mi mensaje, pues mira al parecer el circuito 74LS194  es un registro de desplazamiento, el cual lo utilizo para dar los corrimientos al efectuar la operacion pero no entiendo muy bien como se realiza, tambien es el problema que tengo con el diseño.

Pero revisare tu enlace y despues te dire como me fue.
Gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 15, 2010)

Hola Gabriela 

Espero que el circuito mencionado te sirva para desarrollar el tuyo en tu simulador.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

